# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  برای 60 درصد شیمی حدودا چنتا تمرین شیمی لازم هست؟

## ashkan21

برای اینکه بشه شیمی رو 60 زد چنتا تست باید کار کنی ؟ 
سوالم رو برای سال 98 پرسیدم 
2500 تا تست کافیه؟

----------


## Shah1n

> برای اینکه بشه شیمی رو 60 زد چنتا تست باید کار کنی ؟ 
> سوالم رو برای سال 98 پرسیدم 
> 2500 تا تست کافیه؟


نمیشه تعداد گفت
ممکنه یکی با تست کم به تسلط برسه و یکی با تست زیاد
به هر حال باید تا جایی که میتونی کار کنی

----------


## Ali jk

تعداد نميشه گف
ولي حداقل سوالاي علامت دار و بزن ك ١/٣ سوالا رو شامل ميشه

----------


## faezeh_r

مگه چند درصد زدن فرمول داره؟
شما هرچی در توانتونه بخونید به همون اندازه درصدتون بالا میره.
کتاب ایکیو گاج کتاب خوبی هست + مبتکران بازرگان

----------


## ashkan21

> نمیشه تعداد گفت
> ممکنه یکی با تست کم به تسلط برسه و یکی با تست زیاد
> به هر حال باید تا جایی که میتونی کار کنی


داداش کلی میگم 2500 تا کافیه؟

----------


## ashkan21

> تعداد نميشه گف
> ولي حداقل سوالاي علامت دار و بزن ك ١/٣ سوالا رو شامل ميشه


داداش کلی میگم 2500 تا خوبه؟

----------


## ashkan21

> مگه چند درصد زدن فرمول داره؟
> شما هرچی در توانتونه بخونید به همون اندازه درصدتون بالا میره.
> کتاب ایکیو گاج کتاب خوبی هست + مبتکران بازرگان


داداش کلی میگم 2500 تا خوبه؟ 
ایکیو تست ستاره دار و علامت دار داره؟

----------


## ha.hg

> داداش کلی میگم 2500 تا خوبه؟ 
> ایکیو تست ستاره دار و علامت دار داره؟


تست علامت دار نداره ( تالیفی + سراسری + سنجش ).

----------


## faezeh_r

> داداش کلی میگم 2500 تا خوبه؟ 
> ایکیو تست ستاره دار و علامت دار داره؟


خواهرم :Yahoo (21): 
نه اما تستای تالیفی قشنگی داره.
ادم لذت میبره از تست زدن
یه سری تست ایکیوپلاس اخر هر فصلش داره که عالین
درضمن تعداد تست مهم نیست
من که اصلا نمیدونم تا الان چندتا تست زدم

----------


## Zahra77

*سلام ای کیو پیشنهاد عالیه ایه 
مضارب زوجشو بزن 
دیدی مسلط نیسی فردارم بزن 
* :Yahoo (1):

----------


## ashkan21

> مگه چند درصد زدن فرمول داره؟
> شما هرچی در توانتونه بخونید به همون اندازه درصدتون بالا میره.
> کتاب ایکیو گاج کتاب خوبی هست + مبتکران بازرگان





> *سلام ای کیو پیشنهاد عالیه ایه 
> مضارب زوجشو بزن 
> دیدی مسلط نیسی فردارم بزن 
> *


کنکور بزنم با موح ازمون خوبه یا فقط ای کیو مضربی بزنم با کنکور؟ 
2500 تا تست کافیه؟

----------


## faezeh_r

> کنکور بزنم با موح ازمون خوبه یا فقط ای کیو مضربی بزنم با کنکور؟ 
> 2500 تا تست کافیه؟


اها برا ۹۸ میخوای
کنکورا رو کار کن
برا مسائل پیشنهاد میکنم شیروانی ببینی
تدریسای تیم تیک هم خوبن
ببین به تعداد نیست هیچوقت گیر تعداد نباش
هرچقدر لازمه تست بزن تا به تسلط برسی

----------


## Ellie.79

درصد 60 شیمی سخته از الآن  :Yahoo (21):  من با پایه 30 یا 40 ماه آخر روزی 3 ساعت خوندم 56 زدم : ( 
اگه پایه تون صفره باید یکم واقع بین باشین 
با پایه صفر از الان نهایتا درسا رو ب حدودای 50 میشه رسوند اونم با کلی بدبختی

----------


## MrNobody

سلام
الان شاید بیشتر یک هفتس که تو انجمن پست های مختلف میزنی داداش 
از 25000 منطقه تا پزشکی تهران با شروع از اردیبهشت 
تا 18 درصد زیست و . . . 
الانم که 60 درصد شیمی با 2500 
فازتون رو با ذکر مثال مشخص کنید که بدونیم میخوایید چیکار کنید و یادتون باشه که به جای انجمن اومدن برید درستونو بخونید 
مرسی اه  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Shah1n

> داداش کلی میگم 2500 تا کافیه؟


اره کافیه

----------


## MehranWilson

> درصد 60 شیمی سخته از الآن  من با پایه 30 یا 40 ماه آخر روزی 3 ساعت خوندم 56 زدم : ( 
> اگه پایه تون صفره باید یکم واقع بین باشین 
> با پایه صفر از الان نهایتا درسا رو ب حدودای 50 میشه رسوند اونم با کلی بدبختی


 :Yahoo (21):  1s 2s 2p که این حرف هارو نداره دیگه  :Yahoo (35):  البته شوخی کردم جدی نگیر شیمی بشدت داره سخت میشه ولی بعضی سوالاش هم گلابی هستن

----------


## MehranWilson

> سلام
> الان شاید بیشتر یک هفتس که تو انجمن پست های مختلف میزنی داداش 
> از 25000 منطقه تا پزشکی تهران با شروع از اردیبهشت 
> تا 18 درصد زیست و . . . 
> الانم که 60 درصد شیمی با 2500 
> فازتون رو با ذکر مثال مشخص کنید که بدونیم میخوایید چیکار کنید و یادتون باشه که به جای انجمن اومدن برید درستونو بخونید 
> مرسی اه


اخیش حال نداشتم چنین چیزی رو تایپ کنم خوب گفتی داداش

----------


## ashkan21

> سلام
> الان شاید بیشتر یک هفتس که تو انجمن پست های مختلف میزنی داداش 
> از 25000 منطقه تا پزشکی تهران با شروع از اردیبهشت 
> تا 18 درصد زیست و . . . 
> الانم که 60 درصد شیمی با 2500 
> فازتون رو با ذکر مثال مشخص کنید که بدونیم میخوایید چیکار کنید و یادتون باشه که به جای انجمن اومدن برید درستونو بخونید 
> مرسی اه


دستت درد نکنه داداش

----------


## AynazZ

خب حداقل کاری که میشه کرد اینه که باید ببینی از اون مباحثی که داری میزنی حدودا روی هم چنتا تست میاد هرسال تو کنکور بعد مسایل و حفظیاتو تفکیک کنی. برای حفظیات بیشتر خووووووووووده متنه کتابو مرور کن وبرا دوره  از 90 به بعدو حتما چند بار بزن تستاشو. برای مسایلم فقط اوووووووول سوالاته کنکورو مسلط شو.....از من میشنوی الان دیگه سمته تالیفی ابدا نرو

----------


## Amirkhan21

من فاز اونایی که iq برا الان بهت پیشنهاد دادن نمی فهمم ...من با اینکه تموم کردم ولی بعضی تستاش مشکلههه و محاسبات سختییی داره ممکنه ادموو خستهه کنهه ...اولویتت باید الان تست کنکور باشههه و مرور هی مرور نمیرسیی تالیفی خود کنکورو موشکافانه کار کن درصد خوبییی میزنیبیی و از هزاران ادم جلوو میزنیی ادم زرنگی باشییی میری فقط سراغ عمومیا با زیست و شیمی و فیزیک و ریاضی اولویت اخر و مباحث اسونو انتخاب میکنی

----------


## sinak2k

*داداش معنی نداره که میگی 2500 تا خوبه یا نه   باید بدونی به تسلط رسیدی یا نه 
مبتکران*  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Juliette

با سلام
درس شیمی از دروس تقریبا حفطی کنکور بشمار می اید
بگونه ایی که حتی قلق مسائل راهم میتوان حفظ وموفق شد
پیشنهاد
کلیه واکنش ها وفرمولهای شیمیایی کتاب+جدول تناوبی عناصر وتعدادی مسئله از سراسری 94و3و5بزنید انشالله از60هم بالاتر خواهید رفت.
باسپاس

----------


## ashkan21

> من فاز اونایی که iq برا الان بهت پیشنهاد دادن نمی فهمم ...من با اینکه تموم کردم ولی بعضی تستاش مشکلههه و محاسبات سختییی داره ممکنه ادموو خستهه کنهه ...اولویتت باید الان تست کنکور باشههه و مرور هی مرور نمیرسیی تالیفی خود کنکورو موشکافانه کار کن درصد خوبییی میزنیبیی و از هزاران ادم جلوو میزنیی ادم زرنگی باشییی میری فقط سراغ عمومیا با زیست و شیمی و فیزیک و ریاضی اولویت اخر و مباحث اسونو انتخاب میکنی


داداش پس سراسری کافیه از 90 بزنم ؟

----------


## Sarbaz khasre

بیست و پنج هزارتا اونم اگه مغزت بکشه تحلیل کنی و البته نه هر تستی کنکورای ازمایشی ۵ سال اخیر به علاوه بیس هزارتا تست دیگه :Yahoo (20):

----------


## khansar

شیمی مسائل شیروانی یعنی براحتی 50 درصد شیمی کنکور مفهیمش هم 50 دردصد

----------


## ashkan21

> نمیشه تعداد گفت
> ممکنه یکی با تست کم به تسلط برسه و یکی با تست زیاد
> به هر حال باید تا جایی که میتونی کار کنی





> تعداد نميشه گف
> ولي حداقل سوالاي علامت دار و بزن ك ١/٣ سوالا رو شامل ميشه





> مگه چند درصد زدن فرمول داره؟
> شما هرچی در توانتونه بخونید به همون اندازه درصدتون بالا میره.
> کتاب ایکیو گاج کتاب خوبی هست + مبتکران بازرگان





> تست علامت دار نداره ( تالیفی + سراسری + سنجش ).





> *سلام ای کیو پیشنهاد عالیه ایه 
> مضارب زوجشو بزن 
> دیدی مسلط نیسی فردارم بزن 
> *





> درصد 60 شیمی سخته از الآن  من با پایه 30 یا 40 ماه آخر روزی 3 ساعت خوندم 56 زدم : ( 
> اگه پایه تون صفره باید یکم واقع بین باشین 
> با پایه صفر از الان نهایتا درسا رو ب حدودای 50 میشه رسوند اونم با کلی بدبختی





> سلام
> الان شاید بیشتر یک هفتس که تو انجمن پست های مختلف میزنی داداش 
> از 25000 منطقه تا پزشکی تهران با شروع از اردیبهشت 
> تا 18 درصد زیست و . . . 
> الانم که 60 درصد شیمی با 2500 
> فازتون رو با ذکر مثال مشخص کنید که بدونیم میخوایید چیکار کنید و یادتون باشه که به جای انجمن اومدن برید درستونو بخونید 
> مرسی اه





> اخیش حال نداشتم چنین چیزی رو تایپ کنم خوب گفتی داداش





> خب حداقل کاری که میشه کرد اینه که باید ببینی از اون مباحثی که داری میزنی حدودا روی هم چنتا تست میاد هرسال تو کنکور بعد مسایل و حفظیاتو تفکیک کنی. برای حفظیات بیشتر خووووووووووده متنه کتابو مرور کن وبرا دوره  از 90 به بعدو حتما چند بار بزن تستاشو. برای مسایلم فقط اوووووووول سوالاته کنکورو مسلط شو.....از من میشنوی الان دیگه سمته تالیفی ابدا نرو





> من فاز اونایی که iq برا الان بهت پیشنهاد دادن نمی فهمم ...من با اینکه تموم کردم ولی بعضی تستاش مشکلههه و محاسبات سختییی داره ممکنه ادموو خستهه کنهه ...اولویتت باید الان تست کنکور باشههه و مرور هی مرور نمیرسیی تالیفی خود کنکورو موشکافانه کار کن درصد خوبییی میزنیبیی و از هزاران ادم جلوو میزنیی ادم زرنگی باشییی میری فقط سراغ عمومیا با زیست و شیمی و فیزیک و ریاضی اولویت اخر و مباحث اسونو انتخاب میکنی





> *داداش معنی نداره که میگی 2500 تا خوبه یا نه   باید بدونی به تسلط رسیدی یا نه 
> مبتکران*





> با سلام
> درس شیمی از دروس تقریبا حفطی کنکور بشمار می اید
> بگونه ایی که حتی قلق مسائل راهم میتوان حفظ وموفق شد
> پیشنهاد
> کلیه واکنش ها وفرمولهای شیمیایی کتاب+جدول تناوبی عناصر وتعدادی مسئله از سراسری 94و3و5بزنید انشالله از60هم بالاتر خواهید رفت.
> باسپاس





> شیمی مسائل شیروانی یعنی براحتی 50 درصد شیمی کنکور مفهیمش هم 50 دردصد


بچه ها اگه شیمی رو کامل کامل بخونم و تست های 90 تا 97 تجربی و ریاضی داخل و خارج رو کامل کار کنم یعنی تک تک گزینه هاش رو هم بخونم حتی اون هایی که درست زدم به نظرتون میشه چه درصدی زد؟ 
1200 تا تست میشه میخوام ببینم با همین تعداد چه کاری میشه کرد؟
خیلی ممنون

----------


## Shah1n

> بچه ها اگه شیمی رو کامل کامل بخونم و تست های 90 تا 97 تجربی و ریاضی داخل و خارج رو کامل کار کنم یعنی تک تک گزینه هاش رو هم بخونم حتی اون هایی که درست زدم به نظرتون میشه چه درصدی زد؟ 
> 1200 تا تست میشه میخوام ببینم با همین تعداد چه کاری میشه کرد؟
> خیلی ممنون


میتونی 100 بزنی شایدم بیشتر
آخه مرد حسابی نخونده چطور بگیم چند میزنی مگه ما دستگاه تخمین درصد هستیم
تو بخون درصد خودش میاد

----------


## MrNobody

> بچه ها اگه شیمی رو کامل کامل بخونم و تست های 90 تا 97 تجربی و ریاضی داخل و خارج رو کامل کار کنم یعنی تک تک گزینه هاش رو هم بخونم حتی اون هایی که درست زدم به نظرتون میشه چه درصدی زد؟ 
> 1200 تا تست میشه میخوام ببینم با همین تعداد چه کاری میشه کرد؟
> خیلی ممنون


الان یک ماهه میخوای 1200 تا تست بزنی
د بزن این 1200 تارو لعنتی d:

----------


## _Scorpion_

> الان یک ماهه میخوای 1200 تا تست بزنی
> د بزن این 1200 تارو لعنتی d:





روزی 40 تا زده بود الان تموم شده بود :/

----------


## ashkan21

> میتونی 100 بزنی شایدم بیشتر
> آخه مرد حسابی نخونده چطور بگیم چند میزنی مگه ما دستگاه تخمین درصد هستیم
> تو بخون درصد خودش میاد





> الان یک ماهه میخوای 1200 تا تست بزنی
> د بزن این 1200 تارو لعنتی d:


حق با شماست ولی 10 روز هست نه یه ماه
یه نظر کلی بدین دیگه مثلا از روی کسایی که فقط تست کنکور زدن .
اقاجانی که فقط تست کنکور حل میکنه شاگرداش 60 درصد هم داره



> روزی 40 تا زده بود الان تموم شده بود :/

----------


## Shah1n

> حق با شماست ولی 10 روز هست نه یه ماه
> یه نظر کلی بدین دیگه مثلا از روی کسایی که فقط تست کنکور زدن .
> اقاجانی که فقط تست کنکور حل میکنه شاگرداش 60 درصد هم داره


من خودم تا 50 درصدو دیدم
به توانایی خودت بستگی داره

----------


## MehranWilson

:Yahoo (21):  با این فرمون جلو رفتن اخر عاقبت نداره هروز داری سوال میپرسی منم پارسال مث خودت بودم ولی رتبم افتضاح شد ولی امسال دارم هر جور شده میخونم

----------


## faezeh_r

> بچه ها اگه شیمی رو کامل کامل بخونم و تست های 90 تا 97 تجربی و ریاضی داخل و خارج رو کامل کار کنم یعنی تک تک گزینه هاش رو هم بخونم حتی اون هایی که درست زدم به نظرتون میشه چه درصدی زد؟ 
> 1200 تا تست میشه میخوام ببینم با همین تعداد چه کاری میشه کرد؟
> خیلی ممنون


اگه انقدر به درصد و رتبه دقت کنین مطمئن باشید که نتیجه ی عکس میده.
شما هر فصل رو که شروع میکنید کامل بخونید و تست بزنید تاجایی که خودتون حس کنید دیگه اوکی شدید.
موفق باشید

----------


## MrNobody

> حق با شماست ولی 10 روز هست نه یه ماه
> یه نظر کلی بدین دیگه مثلا از روی کسایی که فقط تست کنکور زدن .
> اقاجانی که فقط تست کنکور حل میکنه شاگرداش 60 درصد هم داره


دادا بچه ها مباحث رو گفتن بهت دیگه

یه کتاب تست بگیر درسنامه بخون تست برن

نفهمیدی برو آلا ببین 

پیچیده نیست به خدا

من دیدم با آبی قلم چی شیمی رو 60 زدن ( البته + سه سطحی )

پس شروع کن و فقط بخون و نکته یاد بگیر

----------


## AynazZ

ناااااااااااااااااااااااا  اموسا بییییییییییییییییا و بجا اینکه انقد ماشین حساب دست بگیری ضرب و تقسیم کنی درصد بخوای!!!!!!!!!!! فقط بخون :Yahoo (2):

----------


## ha.hg

> بچه ها اگه شیمی رو کامل کامل بخونم و تست های 90 تا 97 تجربی و ریاضی داخل و خارج رو کامل کار کنم یعنی تک تک گزینه هاش رو هم بخونم حتی اون هایی که درست زدم به نظرتون میشه چه درصدی زد؟ 
> 1200 تا تست میشه میخوام ببینم با همین تعداد چه کاری میشه کرد؟
> خیلی ممنون


خیلی خیلی عالی و با کیفیت کار کنید قطعا بالا60ایناولی حتما 10سال اخیر (88به بعد) بزنید

----------

